# my 62 typhoon is getting there



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 16, 2012)

bought a 64 typhoon today for 50 bucks. used the rubber, grips, peddels, and the way cool flashlight holder. im debating on paint...thoughts?









oh yeah, and a better head badge.


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 17, 2012)

That's a clean looking bike, nice job! I like the headlight and mount.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 17, 2012)

I want a dual straight bar Typhoonie too.

Anybody got a nice 26" bare frame to sell me?


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 17, 2012)

I'd try saving that paint...Its only original ONCE.

It wont look perfect,but it will look better than it does now.

(my worthless opinion)


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 17, 2012)

any ideas on how i can save the paint?


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 18, 2012)

There should be some good ideas down in the Restoration Section.


----------



## MR D (Aug 18, 2012)

bikedudeomaha said:


> any ideas on how i can save the paint?




If you feel the need to leave the bike as is...just clean up the original paint and such, then try using s light spray wax to bring out the color. It will not make your bike showroom new looking but it will leave the bike looking it's real age. Just spruce it up. Polish whatever chrome there is, clean up around the bottom crank very well. 

If the paint is too far gone and you still want to keep it looking old, clean up the paint with thin rubbing compound (watch any pinstriping). After that I suggest shooting a single coat of clear satin to keep the color looking deep. Satin will not make the bike look shiny, but will make the color pop. you can wax the clear coat and not have the worry of removing any more of the original paint. 

Schwinn did not use clear coats, they only buffed the paint to a bright shine. But it wouldn't hurt to protect the original patina (if that's what you're after).

As far as painting, if you decide to go that route, I would pull out all the stops. Maybe look into having a bump shop do the paint, and have the fenders re-striped, attain some water decals and then have them do a couple coats of clear over top to protect the decals. Some people may even suggest having the chrome re-plated as well. this bike will be worth it if you plan on keeping it for your own. All this work will be expensive, and if trying to recoup your investment, it will not bring you a return.

just make the bike yours and ride the hell out of it! Have fun and remember that we love pics of the process!

MR D


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 18, 2012)

*thx mr d and magicrat*

this is my rider. i just want to make it look as good as it should!


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 18, 2012)

*Ride It...*

...And Enjoy It!


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 19, 2012)

bikedudeomaha said:


> any ideas on how i can save the paint?




There is a video available for bike restoration that also covers restoring original paint.

http://www.restoreclassicbicycles.com/

http://www.restoreclassicbicycles.com/index2.html


----------

